
From Skeptical to Satisfied: My Journey of Hiring Developers Through Andela - crufo
http://www.andela.com/blog/my-journey-hiring-developers-through-andela/
======
jeegiks
This is the stuff revolutions are made of. Andela is awesome!

~~~
crufo
Thanks!

